# Which glass sealant?



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi guys just wondering which glass sealant i should get
ive been browsing through the forum and the main ones which pop up regular are gtechniq g1, gtechniq g3 and carlack glass sealant
which one is best for ease of application, length of protection and performance
any other suggestions are very welcome 
thanks


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

G1 and g3 very easy to use. Put oth on my car three months ago and still going strong. 

Went on easily and came off easily. 

G1 on glass with wipers. And g3 on glass with no wipers. Simple.  hopee this helps mate.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd be interested in the results of this as well. Been trying to choose between G1 again or trying Wolfs nano glass sealant. 

G1 did impress initially but i though its initial impressive performance tailed off quite quickly. It does still bead water now (6 months on) but that first month was truly impressive but it definitely lost something after a month or so.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

G1 all the way :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

C.Quartz

Works just as awesome on glass as it does paint, trim, and wheels!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

LaugarShabz said:


> G1 and g3 very easy to use. Put oth on my car three months ago and still going strong.
> 
> Went on easily and came off easily.
> 
> G1 on glass with wipers. And g3 on glass with no wipers. Simple.  hopee this helps mate.


X2 :thumb:

I do exactly this


----------



## CrazyDave (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll watch the results with interest as I am thinking of G1 or somthing else to replace the rainex I have used in the past.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I have to question the point of g3 if its of no use with wipers. 
Little ticked off this wasnt mentioned on their site before I bought it. Might as well have stuck with the duragloss stuff.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Nanolex Premium is still my favourite.


----------



## retriever (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't really say which is best as only used Wolf's, but it works for me.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Unless you're doing a bus, you get enough G1 to be able to do all the windows anyway, so this was an easy vote for me


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

cant comment on this one peeps as i only use rain x havent tryed any thing else as im happy with rain x.
might keep my eyes open at the car shows and splash out and try some else one day


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Got g1 on my car and on my van .. van got 2 coats,done 10k + miles and still strong 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks for all the replies!
didn't know wolfs did a glass sealant. will have to look into it
looking at the poll results, the g1 seems to be very popular.
from what I gather with glass sealants, to get the best out of them preparation is key so if I go for the g1 is it wise to go for the g2 and g4 as well?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Autobrite Repel, shifts water from 25-30mph, may not quite be as durable as G1 but i need something that does not mist up (as some have said on other threads) and more importantly, it needs to bead water well at lower speeds, something that Repel excels at.
Other plus with Repel is that it is easy to apply, so overall it ticks all the boxes for me:thumb:

Kev


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Have only used Wolfs & found it does a great job :thumb:


----------



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

spursfan said:


> Autobrite Repel, shifts water from 25-30mph, may not quite be as durable as G1 but i need something that does not mist up (as some have said on other threads) and more importantly, it needs to bead water well at lower speeds, something that Repel excels at.
> Other plus with Repel is that it is easy to apply, so overall it ticks all the boxes for me:thumb:
> 
> Kev


thanks kev
what way do you apply repel
clean window with glass cleaner/clay if needed then apply the repel?
how many coats do you have to apply?
must look it up now and see how it compares price wise


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

agb123 said:


> thanks for all the replies!
> didn't know wolfs did a glass sealant. will have to look into it
> looking at the poll results, the g1 seems to be very popular.
> from what I gather with glass sealants, to get the best out of them preparation is key so if I go for the g1 is it wise to go for the g2 and g4 as well?


use the G4 to clean and prep the glass before using G1..G2 is a residue remover (basically its IPA).. once you have 3 coats on the main screen then use g2 if you need it


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

kempe said:


> G1 all the way :thumb:


2nd That


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Just ordered G1 and G4!:thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Shug said:


> I have to question the point of g3 if its of no use with wipers.
> Little ticked off this wasnt mentioned on their site before I bought it. Might as well have stuck with the duragloss stuff.


G1 offers maximum durability at the cost of some repelancy,

G3 offers maximum repelancy at the cost of some durability.

Simples!

personally I use G3 on the Winscreen as I want maximum beading, even at low speeds. I am prepared to re-apply every so often. I'm finding (as it's winter brrr) this is currently about every month or so. No doubt performace would be better in the summer.

:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

agb123 said:


> thanks kev
> what way do you apply repel
> clean window with glass cleaner/clay if needed then apply the repel?
> how many coats do you have to apply?
> must look it up now and see how it compares price wise


sorry for late reply...
Repel is dead easy to apply, i clean glass first with clay and then with crystal glass cleaner, spray onto windscreen all over, leave for one minute then gently wipe a microfibre over screen making sure it spreads the repel while smearing it.
leave for 15 mins then polish off with glass cleaner.
It is very good but as with all this sealants you have a durabilty versus beading at low speeds trade off, i find i need to reapply every 2 months or so in the winter.

Kev


----------

